# Becoming a service advisor?



## abelhands (Mar 4, 2009)

If one has very little experience in the auto business, but is very interested in becoming a service advisor at a BMW dealership, is there any chance of that happening? I am willing to work very hard, I am dependable, respectful, and very enthusiastic about learning all I can about BMW's. Please private message me.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

It can certainly happen, I know two people who got hired as BMW Service Advisors and had never worked at any type of automotive dealership or business before. 
But some dealerships will only want experienced persons, so it never hurts to apply and go meet the manager at the dealership to introduce yourself!


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Sell up; sell up; sell up.

Being sarcastic.

Wear a suit to interview; no tattoos, have a history of great references and stable jobs, and you can likely go on board with any dealership--except most are not hiring right now--in any dept.

If you have been at a prev job for 3 years or more, and you have a good reason for leaving, mgr might just be interested. Tons of job hoppers out there who work here three months, there 1 month, etc.

(I have been in HR all my adult life.)


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I believe a large part of renumeration for SA's is sales commission. In this regard, I think consultative selling skills would be paramount. The other product stuff can be learned more easily.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

chrischeung said:


> In this regard, I think consultative selling skills would be paramount. The other product stuff can be learned more easily.


Besides if one already drives a bimmer then one probably knows more about the cars then some of the SAs already working at the dealerships.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

chrischeung said:


> I believe a large part of renumeration for SA's is sales commission.


Well that depends on your definition of "large part." If you're definition is 100%, then yes, you're right.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

abelhands said:


> If one has very little experience in the auto business, but is very interested in becoming a service advisor at a BMW dealership, is there any chance of that happening? I am willing to work very hard, I am dependable, respectful, and very enthusiastic about learning all I can about BMW's. Please private message me.


You need to be realistic with this Gig. A Service Advisor is a SALES position. Are you prepared to be in Sales?? Don't let the term "Service" fool you.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

beewang said:


> You need to be realistic with this Gig. A Service Advisor is a SALES position. Are you prepared to be in Sales?? Don't let the term "Service" fool you.


Very true, Herr Wang. But I would add that it's probably the most complex sales job in the dealership. It may be the hardest job in any dealership, period.

Not only do you have to sell the customer on your products and services, you have to manage a team of technicians, and sell them on the fact that you're competent enough to understand their recommendations and keep them busy with work. You also have to sell your management team on your efficiency and productivity, and that of your team. And you don't have 1 customer a day, or 2 (not if you want survive anyway). You'll have 10. Or 20. Or more. Everyday. Each of which will be in different stages of completion, and all of whom will expect prompt call backs and updates.

I also hope you like mornings. Because you'll be in everyday starting at 6:30. 6 in some cases. You'll have Sundays off, but most places will have you work 1 or 2 Saturdays a month.

And did I mention CSI? Oh yeah, there's that. Be sure you get your 5s.

I have the utmost respect for SAs, and particularly the good ones who've been here for years (my shop has a few, you always know who they are). They have encyclopedic knowledge of these cars, inside and out. They also make their customers feel good, even special, even when they're handing them a bill for thousands of dollars. And they have a way of working with, coordinating and motivating their technicians, most of whom never went to college, some of whom never finished high school. And they can report to management efficiently and effectively.

Like I said, probably the hardest job in any dealership, period. Way harder than what I do. I get the easy part--new car smell, shiny paint, new technology and lotsa gee-whiz and sizzle. The SAs have to deal with the customer who was just stranded in Encino for 3 hours because the car wouldn't start for the 3rd time this week.


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

This is news to me. I realize how important this job is but how is SA a sales position? Apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

davidc1 said:


> This is news to me. I realize how important this job is but how is SA a sales position? Apologize for my ignorance.


They have to be alert to any and every service your car may need and they need to be persuasive enough to "up sell" you on extra things, like having a super-duper fuel injector cleaning process done, etc. They get paid off every single service item you purchase.


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

I see. I guess my SA isn't a good sales person. Haven't try to sell me anything. I like him a lot though.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

davidc1 said:


> I see. I guess my SA isn't a good sales person. Haven't try to sell me anything. I like him a lot though.


They also have to stop you going down the road to that independent shop that is 1/3 less.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

What is the commission percentage like for a service guy? I've done the car sales bit 20 years ago but I never asked anyone in service what kind of money they made.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

My advice is forget about trying to become a BMW SA. It's a long hours thankless job. Luxury car customers are often successful people that are detail oriented and as such can be a real PITA.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

mclaren said:


> My advice is forget about trying to become a BMW SA. It's a long hours thankless job. Luxury car customers are often successful people that are detail oriented and as such can be a real PITA.


But you do get a nice paycheck and sometime a kick ass schedule. Our's work 3 13hr shifts and then have 4 days off. Every 6 weeks they get a week off but then the folowing shift change they get 6 days on.

Most earn the same as sales, some more....


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

philippek said:


> Very true, Herr Wang. But I would add that it's probably the most complex sales job in the dealership. It may be the hardest job in any dealership, period.
> 
> Not only do you have to sell the customer on your products and services, you have to manage a team of technicians, and sell them on the fact that you're competent enough to understand their recommendations and keep them busy with work. You also have to sell your management team on your efficiency and productivity, and that of your team. And you don't have 1 customer a day, or 2 (not if you want survive anyway). You'll have 10. Or 20. Or more. Everyday. Each of which will be in different stages of completion, and all of whom will expect prompt call backs and updates.
> 
> ...


Very precise definition. You ain't as dumb as you look. LOL


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

davidc1 said:


> I see. I guess my SA isn't a good sales person. Haven't try to sell me anything. I like him a lot though.


Now, now. This is not a dating forum.


----------



## davidc1 (May 1, 2008)

z06bigbird said:


> Now, now. This is not a dating forum.


Haha... no one told me that.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

philippek said:


> The SAs have to deal with the customer who was just stranded in Encino for 3 hours because the car wouldn't start for the 3rd time this week.


Interesting how when the customer who was just stranded in Encino for 3 hours because the car wouldn't start for the 3rd time this week is at the dealership, the only one who is dealing with the customer is the SA. Everyone else is Caspering. That was the situation when I was in the early stages of my water leak journey at the dealership that sold me the E93.


----------

